# To be quite frank, anyone who thinks I have schizophrenia can get stuffed !!



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Just saying, it's just a lot of people have been saying I have schizophrenia......I don't OK !!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

cool story bro


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Mr Jippy said:


> Just saying, it's just a lot of people have been saying I have schizophrenia......I don't OK !!


So what DO you have??


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


>


Honestly your jokes are so old I'm surprised you haven't posted a picture with the caption "what this forum needs is more cowbell" that was actually funny about five years ago but that sort of witless humour is becoming *BIG YAWN* tiresome.

How about some wit instead of stupid pictures with snippets of your dull personality.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Jayd said:


> cool story bro


I would prefer it if you didn't reply to my threads anymore unless you have something ironic or funny to say.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> So what DO you have??


Nothing, I'm perfectly fine thank you.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Mr Jippy said:


> Nothing, I'm perfectly fine thank you.


That's what he said...









Okayyy...then what are you doing on a DP Self Help forum?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> That's what he said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I have episodic depersonalization.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

girlie said:


> I may be a bit mean right now, but as you Mr. Jippy have already blocked me, I guess it is okay to respond in this thread. As all in all you won't see a thing I write here. Mr. Jippy blocked me with saying me this in my thread Crisis:
> 
> "Hey Lynsey/spirit still at it eh, I know your part of them, thats why I blocked you."
> 
> ...


There was an old user a few years ago with that name Lynsey/spirit, he probably thinks you are the same person because you have mentioned some interests similar to hers


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Noodles said:


> Hey man, I don't post here I just browse. Observation - Youre a jerk.
> Youre a jerk because it makes you feel better and Ive seen you targeting the same people.
> Even if somebody is having a psychotic episode thats a very f-ked up way to reply man.
> Im certain there is members here who have schizophrenia. So what deal with it dude.
> ...


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

girlie said:


> I may be a bit mean right now, but as you Mr Jippy have already blocked me, I guess it is okay to respond in this thread. As all in all you won't see a thing I write here. Mr Jippy blocked me with saying me this in my thread Crisis:
> 
> "Hey Lynsey/spirit still at it eh, I know your part of them, thats why I blocked you."
> 
> ...


Hey all I said to you was I thought you were someone else I knew, I didn't run you down or undermine your feelings.

BTW I didn't block you, I blocked the person I thought you were because I thought they...............well it's no of your business, and sorry if my one line post upset you so much.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

girlie said:


> OMG, and he blocked me just cuz of one and only thread, which made him thought I was that Lynsey/spirit. Wonderful reasoning, indeed... I really try to tolerate people even if they are hopeless bullies, but this Mr Jippy just went too far. Firstly, why to announce me he blocked me, when in anyone's standards one could have found I was really feeling miserable, even suicidal? Just to make me feel even more miserable? What a jerk.


Are you fucking serious or what ???


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What does it mean "get stuffed" ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> What does it mean "get stuffed" ?


Use your imagination lol


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Spirit* said:


> Just saying, it's just a lot of people have been saying I have schizophrenia......I don't OK !!


I don't think you have schizophrenia MR.JIPPY. 
I think you clearly like playing games with people on this forum.
And you should be ashamed of yourself. 
Why have you changed your screen name to my old user name? "Spirit"
To make people think that you are me? 
First you try to make out that Girlie is me, which she clearly isn't.
And now I'm apparently you as well?
I don't care anymore if people think you're me.
"I'm still the same person" "Mr.Jippy" 
Whatever other usernames you have here.

There was a problem with this on the forum once before. People changing their names and not knowing who was who.
So Revelation changed it so that screen names could not be changed.
There is a post about it somewhere in comments and suggestions.

I tried to help you and told you to just move on. That this place is NOT some psychological experiment.
The only person playing psychological games here is yourself. 
I've known you a long time. I actually trusted you as a friend.
Whatever problem or issue you have here, is not mine


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

yaa


----------



## Noodles (Jun 22, 2009)

Spirit* said:


> Lynsey I dont blame you for being quite annoyed with what has unfolded on this site, let me just say that it was not my intention to hurt you, I'm in a strange place at the moment and I'm quite paranoid about a lot of things. It wasn't me who said I was you it was revelation.
> I tried to change my user name back to ISTSP but it seems you can only change a certain amount of times per month, when I can I assure you I will change it, I really didn't want to bring you into all this madness.
> 
> I will fully understand if you want nothing to do with me but I just wanted you to know this wasn't about making you look bad or dragging you back into a place you tried so hard to forget.
> ...


I know you aren't doing so good lately.

I don't think Revelation was trying to make it look like I was you or vice versa.
I think he simply misunderstood your PM. 
I can see how it could of been read that way from the attachment Revelation posted in your thread.
However I am fed up of being accused for things on this forum, when like you say, I left it behind me.
My actions on this forum in the past weren't always very well thought out.
At times I was full of myself and have looked back in regret, as you know.
That's old news.
But I was and still am, it seems, being accused of things here that I am not doing.
And your actions haven't helped, whether intentional or not.

I don't want to discuss the rest here on the forum. 
Any personal issues with our friendship do not belong here.

Thank you, apology accepted.


----------

